# School/Instructor/Event Posting Policy Update: 3/7/2005



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2005)

The MartialTalk policy on posting events, seminars, instructors and schools has undergone a significant change.

    Please review these changes here before posting any further events in the KMA forum.

    If you have any questions, please feel free to ask a staff member

    Georgia Ketchmark
    MT Moderator


----------



## Bill (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm new here and trying to learn the rules.  We have upcoming tournaments, etc. I'd like to post under the right rules.  I ready the "events" rules, but it looks like you do not follow them?  (THere is a Grand OPening event posted in the TSD thread). We are SHotokan and TSD, so can I post our events in those areas too?  Thanks!


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 17, 2007)

oops


----------

